# Might do cocaine



## LoserBoy (May 7, 2012)

I feel like My neurotransmitters in my brain are clogged or broken so Ive been thinking about snorting some coke hoping that will unclog them and I will actually be able to feel happy, sad, mad


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

LoserBoy said:


> I feel like My neurotransmitters in my brain are clogged or broken so Ive been thinking about snorting some coke hoping that will unclog them and I will actually be able to feel happy, sad, mad


Probally not the smartest idea.


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow plus one for creativity


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

It won't help, trust me.


----------

